

Redesigned MIT OCW Website - gits1225
http://ocw.mit.edu

======
mayneack
Thing I'm most happy about is the upgraded export course materials. The zipped
file is now logically organized. They used to have seemingly random arbitrary
grouping of materials in folders with half of the directories only leading to
one subdirectory.

------
rjv
Not a big fan, honestly. It looks like it was designed in 2006. This could
definitely benefit from less striped backgrounds and more whitespace.

~~~
bronxbomber92
It is so much more functional though. Navigation and discovery is heaps better
now.

~~~
rileyt
The functionality is definitely better, but I would have to agree, the design
needs some serious help. It has become pretty clear lately that people don't
like using ugly websites, even if they work better than their pretty
counterparts...

~~~
bronxbomber92
I agree with primatology; it is not ugly. Maybe not a shining perl, but it is
easy on the eyes.

~~~
rileyt
I think something with much more whitespace and less stripes and unnecessary
colors would be much easier on the eyes.

------
simonz05
Main navigation doesn't work in Chromium Version 23.0.1271.91 (167501) due to
a floating error. "Featured Sites" doesn't fit on the nav.

------
hexis
Aside from the web design, they use a weird term in the copy: "Self Learner".
I know what it means, but boy is it awkward.

------
acremades
I agree here with some of the comments. It needs a little bit of work on the
front end.

------
syassami
Mobile layouts or an app would be really nice for on the go purposes.

